# Billinmgs Wooden hulled 'Zwarte Zee'



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I am just waiting delivery of a part-started Billings 'Zwarte Zee' - according to the gumph, she is 30" liong by 5" wide. Is this the one in 1:75 scale? I have an ABS one and the dimensions seem the same but the scale is different.

Any help on identifying the scale of the wooden hulled one would be helpful.

Any issus to look out for? Hints etc.....

Jonty


----------



## ZZ56 (Feb 10, 2008)

EDIT: Sorry, i was wrong. The 1:90 scale one should be 35 inches by 6 inches. If the gentleman is absolutely accurate, then yours would be probably 1:100.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

That makes sense as the 1.96 dimensions you give are what my current (non sailing) one measures.

Cheers!

Jonty


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Jonty,you will need lots of sharp tools and patience i also found best to follow instructions and tick them off the list as done save's trying to remember where you left off. Also suggest you hang on to off cuts as they come in handy for bit and pieces, also made cradle to sit hull in when working on boat rigging etc. have a great time post photo when done.

Cheers

George


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

George,

I will - the plan is to sort of make a build log as and when I can!

Cheers.

Jonty


----------

